# Meet up point? New to Thailand and Board.



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Whats the craic?, 

Landing in BKK next week for work, I'll be there a while, are there are any specific ex pat clubs etc? I would like to meet othere people who are living there and noe just on holidays. 

DO people from the board ever meet up for beer or dinner? 

Coming from Cairo so i am expecting a massive difference in BKK!!! 

Thanks 

TM


----------

